# Welding inspection - steels



## العقاب الهرم (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وصباح الخيرات

الجواب باين من عنوانه 

للتحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## AL-MANSORI (3 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## engineer sameer (3 يناير 2010)

كتاب جميل تشكر يا جميل.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس طه


----------



## deyaaj (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يوليو 2010)

al-mansori قال:


> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


 
الله يعافيك اخى


----------



## kita (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك جزيلا ياعزيزي وبارك الله فيكم ودمت لملتقنا دخرا


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يوليو 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (16 يوليو 2010)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

